
Ask HN: How do you take notes? - sachitgupta
Going off the discussion on http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=1743513 about "Why read books if we can’t remember what’s in them?"; I wanted to ask, how do you take notes to maximize the amount of information you remember?<p>I spend a lot of time consuming information (HN, books, blogs, Mixergy interviews and Twitter) but have nothing to show for it. I think we really need to note three kinds of information: notes, questions and action items. But I have a hard time keeping track of all of it for all the different sources.<p>I've tried using a notebook, but then its harder to go back and look through it. Ideally, I would use an iPad application that has a system to handwrite notes and then easily  categorize that information.<p>Anyone have any strategies to easily search through and maximize the amount of information they remember? Thanks!<p>EDIT: I use a mac.
======
danilocampos
I've found that learning a new (programming/scripting) language benefits from
solid note taking. I'm very low tech with this: pencil and notebook.

Any time I hit something that seems both non-obvious and reasonably important,
I write it down. When I make the notes clear and half-way organized, they end
up being more useful than the original reference, since they're quicker to
read and tailored for what I care about.

Early on in learning Objective-C, for example, I was getting caught on one wtf
after another, not really grasping it. I decided to take it from the top with
my notebook and jot _everything_ interesting down in note form.

No kidding, after about ten minutes of this I looked from my notebook to my
screen, where source code from an OSS OS X project was sitting, and it was
like the climax from _The Matrix_ – I, quite instantly, understood everything.
Where once there were blocks of inscrutable code, now I was just reading, and
comprehending, a story.

So that's great if your brain works like mine. Why is it your notes are so
hard to look through?

------
dgallagher
Currently I'm learning C taking notes using Numbers (iWork) alongside
OminiGraffle. I like to create visual diagrams of complicated things, and then
dump them into Numbers alongside text. Actually making the diagrams is the
best part, because it helps imprint the info into my brain, and it's more fun
than simply taking notes all the time. Here are a few diagrams I made
recently:

<http://www.dave-gallagher.net/coding/CDoublyLinkedList.jpg>

<http://www.dave-gallagher.net/coding/CSwitchStatement.jpg>

<http://www.dave-gallagher.net/coding/CTypeAbbreviation.jpg>

My goal currently is to create a single Numbers document (like a cheat sheet
you could take into exams during college), detailing everything that I need to
know in C, and/or things that tend to confuse me. It's a living document,
being iterated constantly.

~~~
jules
These diagrams look very good. So good in fact that it would take more time to
make them than to completely memorize their content?

~~~
adbge
For some (myself included), visualizing something is part of memorization. I
find constructing diagrams of a system really helps me _just get_ how it
works.

So, the OP is probably memorizing the content of the diagram through creating
it.

~~~
dgallagher
Exactly. The actual creation process helps with memorization considerably. If
someone just handed the diagram to me, I'd have a much harder time
understanding it.

An untested theory of mine is that this would not be the case if the diagram
was more entertaining. If walking through it told a story, possibly in comic-
form, maybe with animation, you might have a better chance of grasping it. TV
networks do this all the time with animations, most recently with the BP oil
spill, showing how it was going to be capped.

FYI you can do the same with pencil/paper. There's no real need to use
OmniGraffle/Visio/Photoshop/Whatever (asides from the advantages of having it
on a computer).

~~~
AustinBlues
IMHO, note taking is effective because it incorporates 2 or 3 of the common
learning modes: seeing (visual), doing (kinesthetic), and if from a talk,
hearing (aural). Generally this is enough to get something in my brain. I
rarely need to look at the notes unless they are meeting notes and there is
disagreement. For skills, e.g. differential calculus and programming, doing
sample problems is especially important.

------
nuttendorfer
I tried a few full blown apps like Evernote and MS OneNote but you could say
that these applications offered too much for me as I don't need fancy stuff
like embedding images, I just want text.

I also wanted to do something in LINQ (LINQ to XML to be specific). Around
that time I was looking at Notational Velocity and it's Windows "clones". So I
went and create something really quickly and decided to make it a bigger
project.

Meet Omnium. (This sounds cool.) As of now it's easy to sync with Dropbox
(SugarSync, etc) but I plan to integrate synchronizing with Simplenote and
also have some kind of export/import feature so you can use your NV notes/vice
versa.

It's Windows only because Mono doesn't support WPF (yet) If you are
interested: <http://omnium.codeplex.com> Please leave a comment on what you
think (Codeplex' review system or here) </selfpromo>

------
roryokane
Most of my notes are in an big OmniOutliner
(<http://www.omnigroup.com/products/omnioutliner/>) document called Notes.oo3.
I find the outline format best for me when taking notes, because if I come to
the computer and I want to write multiple things down, I can just write the
first bullet for each of them so I don't forget the main ideas and then write
the sub-bullets afterwards. Sadly, OO only lets you search the whole document,
not just the top-level bullets, so it's a bit hard to find old stuff, but the
convenience of bullets outweighs that annoyance. The notes in that file are in
two sections: Permanent, for notes I want to keep long-term or which will
always exist, like a list of the programming projects I am currently working
on, and Temporary, which is like a to-do list.

I also use Notational Velocity (<http://notational.net/>) for a few things
that don't need to be outlines and can just be a list, because it is easy to
search. My ideal note-taking program would be Notational Velocity, with all
text in an outline format instead of free text. (I know you can simulate
outlines with the tab key, but the indentation on multi-line bullets is wrong,
and you can't drag bullets around like you can in OmniOutliner.)

------
mast
I keep a set of hardcover notebooks. When I start a new book, my notes always
begin on the third page. The first two pages are my table of contents. When
ever I take note of something that might be important later, I add it to the
table of contents for easy reference.

I've actually tried many different software applications, but I've found that
when I write something down, I'm forced to think about it a bit, and I
remember/learn better. With software, its too easy to just copy, paste, and
forget. I'm also a very visual learner. My notebooks are full of diagrams,
pictures, arrows and other text annotations. I've yet to find a piece of
software that easily lets me do that.

------
tel
This is somewhat tangential to what you're looking for, but I often get a lot
of questions in classes about why I'm never, ever taking notes. It's firstly
not quite true and secondly something sometimes difficult for people to
understand.

I think what people often use notes for is as a surrogate memory. There's a
desire to search through them for that one gem which will trigger you to
remember all that you once knew. Or worse, it's a search for that part where
you can just relive whatever experience you thought should have taught you it
the first time, but didn't. To this end we have organizers and smart pens and
the like. I might be jaded but they all seem like so many fancy gadgets that
all seek to solve a very orthogonal problem.

I disagree with the "note taking habit" greatly because I think it's in your
best interest to learn instead of memorize. By which I mean that if you're
truly studying something, the goal must be to enact some sort of change in
parts of your life far beyond just what you can regurgitate. It's starkly
contradictory to a lot of what everyone seems to practice in education, and my
adherence to it has cost me in graded performance, but it's also placed me far
above a lot of my peers in both comprehension and success.

My goal when learning is building my own, real mind maps. Every thing I ingest
has to be processed, extended, applied, and connected to other things. You
have to act, not just listen and listen more than notate.

In classes that translates to a lot of questions that go beyond the scope of
the material and great conversations with professors (in our own time). In
information consumption, it translates to a much slower rate of consumption
(helped by a lot of filtration) where action items are not just stored up but
actively performed while things are still fresh and exciting.

In short, I try to maintain a distaste for what you might call "consumption
mode flow". Learning is atomic and it takes effort to decompartmentalize the
things you read into real effects in your life. That decompartmentalization is
the best notation method possible, though. If you want to remember something
important, make sure it rubs up against everything you do every day. If it's
not so important, why write it down?

(Also, for voting purposes, _pen_ and paper is best. I find this style of
thought is aided by not being able to erase.)

~~~
alinajaf
I would agree that in a university lecture, taking notes isn't the most
constructive use of your time.

> I think it's in your best interest to learn instead of memorize

This doesn't necessarily make sense. Memorization is a first step to learning,
nothing more. I don't believe you can learn the higher level concepts of any
subject without memorizing the details of its primitives at some stage of your
study.

Also, I would add that in my experience note-taking is one of the worst
possible ways to memorize anything.

> My goal when learning is building my own, real mind maps. Every thing I
> ingest has to be processed, extended, applied, and connected to other
> things. You have to act, not just listen and listen more than notate.

Agree 100%. I've found this to be true in pretty much anything I've applied
myself to, specifically language study, martial arts and programming.

I think note-taking still has its place. For me its ultimately production.
When I need to get my thinking clear on a given subject or problem, I fire up
a terminal, write down what I know, what the problem is, and what I need to
know to solve it.

~~~
leif
> This doesn't necessarily make sense. Memorization is a first step to
> learning, nothing more. I don't believe you can learn the higher level
> concepts of any subject without memorizing the details of its primitives at
> some stage of your study.

I vehemently disagree, maybe because I understood the original statement
differently.

In classes, I've watched students diligently write down everything on the
blackboard and yet find themselves incapable of answering the simplest
question on something just explained (but not written down). They spend all of
their mental capacity putting ideas down on paper in front of them, rather
than putting those ideas in their brain and playing with them, as they should.
They can regurgitate what was just said, sure, but give them new data and ask
them to apply a concept just explained with different data, and they're lost.
That's the difference between memorization and learning. Memorization is
something you can do at home with a textbook. In fact, textbooks have already
"memorized" facts for you, why are you doing it at all? When you come to
class, you shouldn't be worried about that.

Personally, I'd much rather be in a position to explain (for example) a
formula I can't write down exactly, and say what it does and means, and why,
than have a thousand formulas memorized which I don't understand.

> I think note-taking still has its place. For me its ultimately production.
> When I need to get my thinking clear on a given subject or problem, I fire
> up a terminal, write down what I know, what the problem is, and what I need
> to know to solve it.

Heh, I do the same thing. cat > /dev/null seems to be my brain's swap space.

~~~
alinajaf
Yeah I would emphasize that memorization, to me at least, is just the
beginning of learning. Experience, context, questioning assumptions,
contrasting, analysis, evaluation and ultimately some action taken with that
knowledge is what gets a new concept or subject permanent real estate in your
headspace.

------
_corbett
I use a personal wiki, with sections for each project, and a todo list and
inbox of physical papers organized in the GTD fashion. I use delicious.com
extensively to track and tag websites.I keep a small moleskine and pen with me
at all times and carry around an iPhone, which syncs my todo list with my
computer. As I work, I keep another larger moleskine for each project for
transient notes, calculations and thoughts.

~~~
glitterfang
what software do you use for your wiki?

~~~
_corbett
I started out with tiddlywiki (single html file, very portable/easy to
configure (read: no configuration)). but search and collaboration features are
lacking so I migrated to mediawiki.

------
alinajaf
I have a script that simply touches a file with filename <timestamp> in a
directory and cracks it open in vi. I hashtag things in the files so I can
grep them later, and keep all the files in a private repo on github. I used to
be about pen and paper, but after filling out eighteen moleskins with semi-
useful info in them, keeping them in a searchable format on the computer
starts to make a lot more sense.

For actually remembering information, note taking is a good first step, but I
usually don't keep those notes. To actually assimilate knowledge you've got to
to take it in, put it in the context of the rest of your knowledge, contrast
it with other things, and ultimately use it to produce something.

~~~
bbest86
I'm also a vim addict and keep all my notes in a semi-gtd inspired vim wiki.
It's a vim plugin on top of the viki plugin
(<http://www.vim.org/scripts/script.php?script_id=861>). The code is up on
github for anyone interested: <http://github.com/benbest86/vikigtd>

It has some basic functionality like keeping reference files, search with
Xapian, project todo lists that you can easily print in a daily log and check
off in a single place.

Haven't ever really thought about making it easily installable etc, not sure
what the GTD+vim market/interest would be, but I'd be happy to up the
documentation if someone is interested.

------
jakarta
I think Evernote is pretty decent for this. I just use the web version, but
because of the work I do, I have to read a ton of documents online and usually
want to refer to them later. Evernote helps because I can use the web clipper
to save whatever I am looking at and then tag it and even write some notes on
it. Then later I can fire up the desktop application and go through my notes.

I believe the mobile versions allow for hand writing but I've never used them.

~~~
larrywright
I like Evernote as well. It's far from perfect, but the ability to clip random
bits of text or entire web pages along with plain notes is very useful.

~~~
maguay
The Web Clipper is very, very useful. It's almost replaced bookmarking for me.
Actually, it's better than normal bookmarking since you can clip the important
text, add your own note, and sync the whole thing to all your devices.
Evernote's not perfect, but they've got this down great.

------
mynameisraj
Personally, I find it tedious and somewhat pointless to handwrite code. I
think the best method of approach is to print out something that you're having
trouble on, and highlight certain parts. Then, take those highlighted parts
and write in the margins.

For organization, I just use Simplenote. Notational Velocity on the Mac + the
iPhone app results in a great combination that's always in sync wherever I am.

------
adulau
Pencil and paper is often unbeatable.

There is a nice notepaper generator (including source code in Python) made by
Simson L. Garfinkel:

<http://simson.net/notepaper/index.cgi>

This is very nifty when you have to take notes and want to have an already
prepared format for your notes.

------
AmitinLA
I'd like to highly recommend the Rhodia Meeting Book[1]. The front side of
each page is broken up asymmetrically into three sections: a general
date/description field, a notes section and an actions section. The back side
of each page just has the notes and actions section. The books also come in
two sizes: 9"x11.75" and a more svelte 6.5"x8.25" which I personally prefer.

I've found the simple division into notes and actions is enough and I can jump
back and forth very quickly and clearly between the two of them. In addition,
if you think of questions as actions, which 99% of the time they usually are
(What types of tchotchkes will my boss appreciate a suitably subtle distance
from bonus time?), than you're good to go. The remaining 1% of questions are
usually more notes anyway (Am I ever going to be pretty?).

Like many preprinted notebooks, it's something that you could easily design
yourself. But then people would think you're weird, or worse, poor. And I do
find them quite fetching, especially the orange ones. Combined with a nice pen
(I'm digging the new Sharpie "pens" that don't bleed through pages[2]) that
clips handily into the spiral you have everything you could possibly want to
build an empire. At least, that's what it feels like.

They're aren't available on Amazon with Prime or free shipping so I actually
had to leave my cave and go to a Dick Blick art supply store to get them
instead of dealing with some semi-anonymous online retailer.

[1] Flickr link: <http://www.flickr.com/search/?q=rhodia+meeting+book>

[2] They still kinda bleed through pages, but only sometimes and barely.
<http://amzn.to/atbrsg>

------
seltzered
I'm trying to get off of still using pen and paper, and have been trying to
get used to onenote. I'll agree with others that it's a bit bloated, but:

1) I like the possibility that I can freely draw and "whiteboard" in it. I
like thinking spatially at times. I typically still do most spatial
planning/whiteboarding in excel, but I'm trying to see if I can do the same in
onenote

2) I plan to eventually retain scanned docs with it (it has ocr searching like
evernote). This also means I could just pen and paper for notes, then take a
picture with em and OCR em in.

3) the sidenote feature seems really cool, just hit Windows+N wherever you are
to type down something. It's a small step towards pervasive note-taking.

I haven't tried mobilenoter/other syncing interfaces with it yet. I'm also
looking at org-mode as an alterative, not sure.

Things I hate about onenote: it doesn't have the freeform tagging
infrastructure evernote has, and is too obsessed with trying to feel like a
physical notebook. That said, evernote seems too oriented towards capturing
outside information and less focused on one's own thoughts.

If onenote had a good delicious-like tagging experience for web bookmarks, I'd
probably be sold on it.

------
ramidarigaz
I'm in college at the moment, taking a "Computer Systems" course. The last
project involved reading a disassembled "bomb" and "defusing" it by figuring
out what inputs it wanted.

Like danilocampos said, the solid state notes were the key. Having a physical
copy of what was on the stack and watching it change made the assignment so
much easier.

------
wr1472
Nothing beats pen and paper for speed, efficiency, portability , usability,
economy, and ease of use.

Having said that my backup tool for more complex information, that is
shareable, backed-up, and potentially contributable by others is my own
personal wiki hosted on my own domain. Dokuwiki I recommend for ease of
installation and use.

------
trustfundbaby
I use delicious to bookmark the articles, and put in a snippet of the article
that helps me remember what it was about.

With books, I use sticky colored tabs to call attention to important pages
(instead of dogearing the pages) and a highlighter to mark up important
paragraphs, with notes in the side if need be.

------
jonnycat
As a fellow HN reader, I'd tell you to check out our app CourseNotes,
<http://www.coursenotesapp.com>, though it's aimed at students, and isn't
generally intended for handwritten notes.

Oops, that doesn't sound convincing -- guess I'm just awful at sales.

------
Mz
I used to email myself links to articles and HN discussions...which got
totally lost in the avalanche of email my inbox gets. I started a posterous
account so I could email myself stuff like that and actually have some hope of
finding it again. If I want to add some kind of commentary (aka "notes" to
myself), I can add it to the email before hitting 'send'. Most of the time
though, I just put in a title and link to the article and/or HN discussion --
and sometimes other specific things that led to which I want available and
grouped with this stuff.

I'm sure there is lots of room for improvement over that. But, so far, for me,
that's a huge improvement over my previous method.

Good luck with this.

~~~
_corbett
you might checkout delicious.com or some other bookmark tracking site. I use
delicious to track thousands of parallel threads and topics and keep notes for
myself on websites. you can keep all your links private if you like, although
most of mine are public.

for example, I would track a HN thread as follows: keyboard shortcut, type
notes, tab, HN_topic other_tags actions_to_take_tags, tab tab, return. then
I'd search for specific actions/tags when I need the info.

~~~
Mz
I have considered using delicious or something. But I'm very much an email
person and usually have my email open anyway. I went with posterous because it
fits this personal quirk, so, for me, it's a very easy solution. Perhaps at
some point I will need to be more organized and such. For now, I don't really
need something better bad enough to put in the effort to find another
alternative and make it part of my routine.

Thanks!

------
da5e
I've also been an avid reader forever and I've started feeling like Gloria
from White Men Can't Jump, " I'm filled with more useless goddamn information
than any human being on this fucking planet!" so now I do what I (rather
grandiosely) call Rapid Prototype Reading. I read until I hit an item that I
can act on in some way and I stop and either use the info or practice "doing"
the item. So even if I don't finish reading I still get memorable value from
it.

I also use a digital tape recorder that i re-listen to at random times for
general interesting info. And sometimes call my Google phone and let them
transcribe to email.

------
BTBurke
There are two tools that I really like -- Zotero does a great job of
organizing references, keeping related things together, and has a decent
search capability. The target audience is academia, but it works just as well
for other kinds of use cases. I also keep a personal wiki running on my laptop
to take down notes and organize my thoughts. I've tried a bunch of them and
Confluence from Atlassian is my favorite. It has the ability to embed all
kinds of different media and it's $10. Xwiki is pretty good too.

edit: bad grammar :)

------
tsmall
All of the comments here seem to be about which tools are used to take notes.
That's an interesting part of the problem, and it may be what the OP was
looking for, but I'm more interested in finding out which notes you keep and
how you organize them and use them later than what format or tool they're
stored in. When you're reading or learning something, when do you stop and
think "I should make a note of that"?

~~~
Mz
At work, there are some bits of information I fairly frequently need but which
aren't readily available in any of the manuals and such we have. We get email
updates saying "This procedure has changed. Henceforth, the new procedure
is..." and you can't find it anywhere in the manual or anything. I have a
folder to put those types of emails in. For some things I need to access
fairly frequently which are also fairly lengthy, I save a copy to my desktop,
even if I have to create a different document in a different format to do so.
For shorter things, I use the "notes" function available in the microsoft
suite of applications I use at work.

When making myself outlines of things at work, I focus on stuff I need to know
but for some reason am having difficulty with it. If I get certain types of
requests to correct a particular type of error repeatedly, I focus on trying
to figure out why I am doing it wrong and how I can stop doing it wrong. Then
I note the stuff that I feel I personally won't feel is intuitive or obvious
and expect to have trouble remembering to do. If I think the instructions we
have suck, I rewrite it in a format that makes more sense to me and run it
past my superior to see if my re-interpretation is still an accurate depiction
of things.

Am I happy with all this? Nope. But they don't really give us a better method
and I am making this stuff up as I go and it is getting to the point where
team-members email me and say "do you have a copy of...?", so I have the
general impression that my slap-dash, thrown together approach is more
effective than whatever other people are generally doing. For at home --
working on my websites and such -- I am not really at a point of "production".
I am still surfing HN and talking with my adult sons a lot and trying to nail
down a more concrete idea of where to go next. My big focus for a long time
was getting well. That still takes a lot of my time, so hopes of figuring out
how to support myself as an entrepreneur are still almost a "hobby". That is
changing and I may soon need to get a lot more organized and focused. So far,
just collecting links to articles and information and emailing stuff to my
sons is working okay.

------
thibaut_barrere
I use mindmapping each time a subject needs a bit of attention (ie: preparing
a phone call, keeping the history and overview on a project, etc).

------
naner
_I spend a lot of time consuming information (HN, books, blogs, Mixergy
interviews and Twitter) but have nothing to show for it._

How you take notes doesn't really matter much (you will develop and refine
your own style over time) but, I hate to say it, most of that stuff you listed
is superficial. It can be fun but it is mostly valueless.

Books, academic papers, and face-to-face time with experts are really the only
way to gain deep interconnected knowledge. Read a book, take notes, read the
book's wikipedia page (I actually do this before I read the book), follow the
wikipedia references, look for other analyses online, start working through
each of the book's "works cited", rinse, repeat.

Information fed to you (rss, twitter, social news, etc) is not super relevant
or deep and comes with a ton of distractions. You have to have to have a focus
and actively seek out the most relevant and most valuable information.

------
basicxman
I use vim. Markdown anybody? HTML would make some cool notes... You can edit
text files on anything :-)

------
atlei
Some notes about Note-taking:

Write it down

\- 1. "copying" the information

\- 2. using your own words

1\. is great for storing information,

2\. is better for _learning_ (and recall) !

Spending all your time in class doing 1. is often a waste of time (lecturer
should provide handouts instead).

"Never memorize what you can look up in books" \- Albert Einstein

Having an "extra copy of your books" written down in your notes is not very
useful - write a summary and your understanding instead.

A personal wiki can be a great tool (as an alternative to Evernote and
OneNote):

\- Tiddlywiki is very simple, mediawiki is very powerful, PpcSoft iKnow is
personal Wysiwyg wiki (with automatic linking and storing the data in
plaintext "markdown")

About Pen and paper

\- "Nothing beats pen and paper for speed, efficiency, portability ,
usability, economy, and ease of use."

\- However, it sucks when it comes to editing, re-organizing, copying, sharing
and _re-finding_

(Disclaimer: I'm the founder of PpcSoft)

------
awolf
Creating a Mindmap is what works best for me.

I started on paper, but there are superb pieces of software for this as well.

iThoughts HD on iPad is excellent. Not sure if they have a desktop client. If
desktop is a requirement then check out MindNode which is also very good.

~~~
ryanteo
For mindmapping, has anyone used Compendium before? I used it for mindmapping
a project, it's rather useful. It's rather flexible and you can create sub-
mindmaps easily.

You can also use it for brainstorming sessions and problem solving as a team
(project on a screen and let everyone see it).
<http://compendium.open.ac.uk/institute/download/download.htm> Available for
Windows, Mac, Linux and free

------
wybo
I use Tracks the Rails app for Todo lists GTD-style

I use plaintext files edited with VIM for web-related notes, and organizing
thoughts.

And finally I use a LiveScribe digital pen for lecture notes and jotting
things down while reading printed papers & books.

------
maguay
I use a wide variety of apps to take notes, but the majority of my notes end
up in OneNote or Evernote. OneNote is best for rich notes that include a lot
of content (college lecture notes especially), while Evernote is better for
info snippets.

That said, my favorite tool for saving information is 37signals Backpack. I
currently use the free version, which is nice but limiting, but upgrading is
rather expensive. I'd love a self-hosted alternative that was cheaper if
anyone has any ideas ... but it would need to work as nice as Backpack (drag
and drop sections of pages is especially nice).

------
inetsee
If your primary interest is in maximizing the amount of information you
remember, I suggest you look into Spaced Repetition software like SuperMemo,
Mnemosyne or Anki ("<http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Spaced_repetition>). These
are online flashcard programs that adjust the amount of time between
presentations, so that you see the concepts you're having problems with more
frequently than the stuff you've got solidly locked into your memory.

------
brudgers
I rarely take notes on anything I read, however, I will often write a reaction
to something I read because of the ideas the material sparks (eg. this reply).

I also write when I listen to a speaker and often that writing is more
notelike. I find the process of taking notes tends to cause me to pay
attention to what the speaker is saying and thereby increase my retention. It
also gives me the opportunity to doodle should the speaker be boring.

------
pseudonym
For myself, I tend to use OneNote. Not because I'm an MS fanboy, but because
it allows me to keybind WinKey+S to capture one section of the screen and
sends it to the clipboard. Most of the time I'm attending webinars with
lengthy powerpoints, so doing that lets me pull the salient information out
and type out relevant notes next to my partial screenshots. Then it's just
subdividing into tabs and subtabs.

~~~
sachitgupta
I like OneNote too; but I'm on Mac. And I prefer handwriting to typing. Thanks
for the suggestion though!

------
RaRic
I use a program I created called ClueMe (<http://www.clueme.no>). If I want to
remember something I create a question or a note and add it to a list. Every
day I repeat five to ten questions/notes. Works for me. I havent done a
complete english translation, but will some day.

------
carbon8
I use google docs primarily because it's easy to share with others and because
I frequently need to use spreadsheets.

------
frou_dh
I have a sweet note/reference pipeline yet I don't get much accomplished
afterwards.

------
zdw
Notes: Plain text. Markdown format. In SCM. Filesystem is the organization
format. Don't have this syncing with iOS, but haven't felt the need.

Todos/Questions/Action Items: Plain text, into OmniFocus, via Quicksilver.
Syncs with iOS.

------
stuartcw
C.f Lion Kimbro's free Ebook "How to Make a Complete Map of Every Thought you
Think" <http://www.speakeasy.org/~lion/nb/>

------
johannchiang
Notes: plain text, synced with Dropbox. Personally I use PlainText and
1Password on iPhone/iPad.

<https://www.dropbox.com/apps>

------
Marc10
Nytimes has a recent article about Livescribe and some more general points on
note taking. <http://nyti.ms/aW0qKA>

------
azsromej
I made and use Chapters for iPad. Not as fluid as pencil and paper, but I
don't lose things and can search for things I vaguely remember.

------
anirudh
Some good tips here.

<http://calnewport.com/blog/category/tips-notetaking/>

------
krishna2
vim notes.txt

------
jdefr89
Paper and pen..

------
83457
Outliner

Anki

------
ashitvora
Evernote ?

------
nonconfermist
computer: freemind // paper: sticky notes, but, they get hopelessly lost

------
tFord1
OneNote. Amazing tool.

------
berntb
Like (it seems) most other here, I use text on paper. I write notes
hierarchically, (sub)headings etc. Note that YMMV. How people remember stuff
varies -- writing is how I learn.

I do the same when planning/thinking (code, todo, what to pack for a trip,
etc).

I need the pen/paper because they "disappear" and don't take attention from my
thoughts. It was like that all my life, until I read the rave reviews and
learned Org mode in Emacs.

First, I thought "This was stupid. I've put lots of hours into learning Org
mode; it would be minutes for a GUI app." Then I realized that I jotted down
notes in Org mode as easily as when taking notes on paper! A _big_ win, e.g.
for backups and search.

Still, I must write notes on paper to _remember_ facts. Org mode only works
for organizing and exploring thoughts. (Too many years with a pen, probably.)

Edit: I might add: For me, the single most helpful thing to learn is to
disconnect from the net.

